# New to the forum and to the GTO



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey everybody, from MN here. So two weeks ago i bought a GTO off the auction. Got it for a good price, and now just looking for parts but no luck. Can't wait to get her done. Many mods to come.


----------



## DABIGBYRDMAN (May 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! A good Google search will find lots of parts for the GTO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread is worthless without pictures!!  :cheers


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Rukee said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures!!  :cheers


:agree Year? Color? M6, or A4? We want to know :willy:


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

i have only a few pics. slowly piecing her back together. its a m6, torrid red, with red interior.  already have hood, fender, radiator, condenser, fans, airbags. still need radiator support, headlights, bumper, and power steering pump wheel/pulley. first picture is at my house, other pictures are from the auction. and shes a 05.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like you have some work to do. 
Was the car totaled??


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That explains the comment in the 'reconstructed title' thread.......


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I took one look at that car and went out into my garage and gave my '05 a great big bear hug.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^^LMAO 

OP, it's nice to see people fixing these cars and putting them back on the streets. I am glad your going out of your way to have this done, rather than buying a clean one. Good for you man!


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

HP11 said:


> That explains the comment in the 'reconstructed title' thread.......


sure does. I bought this car to fix and keep, probably till god knows when.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Rukee said:


> Looks like you have some work to do.
> Was the car totaled??


Im almost done with it. it wasnt totaled, runs and drives.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SleeperGoat said:


> Im almost done with it. it wasnt totaled, runs and drives.


runs and moves maybe. With no radiator, PS pump, or headlights, you can hardly say it 'drives'.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Rukee said:


> runs and moves maybe. With no radiator, PS pump, or headlights, you can hardly say it 'drives'.


well ya, once i fix it all will be good. it has the ps pump but the pulley is bent, is the pulley replacable or do i need whole new pump?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure, but most ps pulleys are pressed on. You may be able to rent a tool to remove and install.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Rukee said:


> Not sure, but most ps pulleys are pressed on. You may be able to rent a tool to remove and install.


you know anywhere where i can just get a new pump? could i use like a flywheel puller from like a sled to get it off?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No you can't use a flywheel or balancer puller, they make a special pulley puller to remove and install it. Rent one from a parts store like O'Rilleys or whatever.
Just call your local GM dealer, the pulley is available new for like $30.00. Be sure to have your VIN # handy cause there were two styles that changed with a VIN#.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to the herd. Check out forums ls1gto for more detailed info on the 04~06 GTO along with ls1tech. If your looking for a GTO salvage yard parts source, check out Cleveland Pick-A-Part. GL with your project.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks guys, anybody know how to pull the airbags off? i've tried and couldnt.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Got the car to run and drove it for the first time. im impressed. the front end has some kinda rubbing sound coming from the tires rubbing on something?


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice job! Good luck getting it all the way back to 100%, hopefully it doesn't take too long.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Heres my Goat in its current state. 

Looks like a McDonalds promotional car at the moment. Going to paint front end soon.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

LMAO 

It really does look like a McDonalds car LOL Nice to see it getting proper body work though. Congrats


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

well im almost done with the car. getting the windshield replaced for $175 today with a new one. all i have left is to paint the front end which probably BlueLine will do here in Ramsey, MN. and then 2 tires for the rear.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Here she is done, except for paint. i don't have the money to paint it yet. and since its "winter" here in MN i'm not in a real hurry. lol


----------



## The_Moo (Dec 21, 2011)

That looks great !

Nice work man, one more saved


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

GOOD FOR YOU. GLAD TO SEE ONE COME BACK TO LIFE.

there's a yard in Nebraska that has a few wrecked goats, give them a try. i wish i could help you on which one it was. but if you call one they have radio's to find parts in there other surrounding yards. good luck man. that is cool.

wow i guess i should have paid attention. your nearly done. sweet......


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Good work, can't wait to see this thing painted. Did you opt for the 04 hood or was it cheaper so you went with it?

Do you still have the rubbing noise you mentioned earlier?


----------



## crash60 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, Glad you're trying to save her. A lister on ebay sells used parts from time to time. Unfortunately most of the cars they have are front end damage. Keep in mind the car is actually a Holden Monaro and body parts should fit both cars. They are based in Australia and owned by GM. The president of Pontiac loved the Holden and that's why he used it to bring back the GTO. Kind of ironic the 1964 GTO was a Pontiac Tempest, thanks to John Delorean. Back to the future? Hope to see an after picture on the site. Gregg


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SleeperGoat said:


> Heres my Goat in its current state.
> 
> Looks like a McDonalds promotional car at the moment. Going to paint front end soon.





Falco21 said:


> LMAO
> 
> It really does look like a McDonalds car LOL Nice to see it getting proper body work though. Congrats


I'm lovin it!



SleeperGoat said:


> Here she is done, except for paint. i don't have the money to paint it yet. and since its "winter" here in MN i'm not in a real hurry. lol


Nice job!


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Rob GTO said:


> Good work, can't wait to see this thing painted. Did you opt for the 04 hood or was it cheaper so you went with it?
> 
> Do you still have the rubbing noise you mentioned earlier?


i went with the 04' hood cuz it was $200. but now i kinda really want the hood with scoops. lol and yes, i have the rubbing noise up front with 245 tires. as of now it has 225 in front. not sure what to do about it. want the cheaper way to go.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

and here are the before i fixed her pics. yes i know its scary. lol


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

GTO=0 Brick Wall=1
But in reality it looks like it held up well. Glad ya fixed it


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

shes all done. arty:


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

Holy crap dude, looks great!!! Fantastic job saving this goat!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That does look great! You now have the rare '05 with a flat hood (kind of). As I recall, there were a few doubters in the beginning. (Okay, so I might have been one of them) Didn't really take that long, either. What, about 5 months or so? That's not that long considering where it was in your first post. What did you do about the airbags?


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. It took me almost 5 months. :cheers And about the airbags, a local guy sold em to me for $350 with module, the dash was a pain to pull out, but i got it done. i'm pretty sure i need to get the airbags reset, because the airbag light is on, and the honker doesnt work.


----------

